# Re-Ring 95 Altima



## tresguey (Feb 9, 2012)

I have re-ringed a few engines by dropping the oil pan and taking out the rod and pistons from the bottom. Does anyone know if this can be done on a 95 Altima. I am starting to blow smoke and just turned over 200,000 miles. I bought her with 3 miles on it and don't want her to die just yet.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

pretty sure you cannot. besides the oil squirters - which you can remove - i do believe the main journals are in the way. its easier, cheaper and probably faster to just get a "new" engine. you can get them retardedly cheap from places like ebay and Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market 
also, how would you get the ring gaps done correctly? guess?


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

at least go with a reman'd short block!


----------

